# Where is the best place to purchsase a gun safe?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It's time to upgrade and buy a nice gun safe, where is the best place to buy from? I'm in Ogden.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Gun Safe Retailer*

I recommend Cal Ranch I bought my last two big ones there and was very happy with price,value and service.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You can check with The Safe Outlet in Centerville (I think). That's where mine came from.

You can expect to pay heavy delivery fees for just about any safe. My brother in Logan bought a nice one from Sportsman's last week and paid $130 to have it delivered.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> You can check with The Safe Outlet in Centerville (I think). That's where mine came from.
> 
> You can expect to pay heavy delivery fees for just about any safe. My brother in Logan bought a nice one from Sportsman's last week and paid $130 to have it delivered.


Yeah delivery was brutal! I ended up finding a champion model T at Smith and Edwards for $750 and got it delivered, installed, and bolted in for $150.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> You can check with The Safe Outlet in Centerville (I think). That's where mine came from.
> 
> You can expect to pay heavy delivery fees for just about any safe. My brother in Logan bought a nice one from Sportsman's last week and paid $130 to have it delivered.


You are probably thinking of the one right on the east frontage of I-15 in Bountiful just a block south of 5th South??
I bought mine from Sams Club at a price way less than any of the other places and delivery was quite simple. Mine is a Liberty Centurion they used the fork lift to lay it down in the bed of my truck. I got an appliance dolly and two of us did it quite easily. Of course, no stairs were involved; that would change everything. 
Sams doesnt stock them all of the time; Costco had three of them a few months ago, but I haven't seen them there in a while.


----------

